
Elon Musk: Delete Facebook, ‘It’s Lame’ - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/10/elon-musk-delete-facebook-its-lame.html
======
downerending
He's not wrong. I'm off about four years now, and the _only_ thing I miss is
snapshots of everyone's kids.

